# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Overstappen op Yasmin?

## liesee

Hallo, ik ben een meisje van 17 en ik neem al een tijdje de pil desorelle 30 en ik heb enorm zware borste gekregen en mijn lichaamsgewicht is ook een beetje toegenomen. en het ligt niet aan het feit dat ik meer ben gaan eten of ongezonder want dat is niet het geval. Nu heb ik al gehoord dat yasmin een ligte pil is en dat je lichaamsgewicht hetzelfde blijft. Zou ik moete overstappen op yasmin ?
want ik ben helemaal niet gelukkige met mijn lichaamsgewicht nu  :Frown: 
x

----------


## Agnes574

Ik neem de Yasmin nu 2 jaar en sinds een jaar zijn mijn borsten ook flink zwaarder geworden en is mijn lichaamsgewicht toegenomen zonder noemenswaardige wijzigingen in eet- en beweegpatroon...dus of verandering van pil daar iets aan helpt?? Ik betwijfel het persoonlijk (en ik kwam van een zware pil: de Diane35 )

Je kunt het misschien best eens vragen aan je arts?
Als het idd zo is dat er verband bestaat tussen zwaarder worden en pilgebruik hoor ik het graag!

Succes meid!
Xx

----------

